# where to find dairy free, gluten free products! help



## gluten (May 22, 2010)

hi 

can anybody help me. PLEASE

just moved dubai

can anybody tell me where to buy dairy free, gluten free food products in dubai?

biscuits, butter, cheese, yoghurt, chocolate, and ice cream, cakes and daily staples etc

i have banged my head looking at supermarkets in dubai pillar to post, only option left for me to get em from UK posted by royal mail and have a restricted diet.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

The Organic Food & Cafe in Dubai Mall has a pretty good selection of gluten free products. The also have a store in the Greens. I am not sure what you are looking for exactly when you say dairy free, though


----------



## becks81 (Jul 14, 2010)

Did you find what you needed yet?

The Organics Food and Cafe in Greens had a lot of stuff but the margarine was horrible (IMO) and they were out of ice cream. They had a lot of gluten free stuff it seemed. I actually found a really nice dairy free sunflower margarine in Waitrose at Dubai Marina Mall and they had soya milk (everywhere does) and dairy free icecream - Swedish Glace is the brand. I've had it in Scotland and it was nice. And yoghurts too.

Hope you've found the stuff you need.

Becks


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It can be a bit hit & miss depending on stocks but I've found it in Geant at Ibn Battuta Mall and various Carrefour hypermarkets. There's also a health food shop that has some in Ibn Battuta by the car park entrance into Tunisia Court.


----------



## vcSmall (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions of where to get GF products in Abu Dhabi? What about restaurants?


----------

